# Chi Omega Dorm Room



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*The Plan*

I am building a total of 17 beds for the Chi Omega Sorority house. There will be 10 single beds and 7 bunks. These bed are a different design. The regular singles will have a 80" tall headboard with just a couple shelves. They will have 23" tall drawer units on one side and doors on the other side and the foot for larger storage.

The bunks will be built with a solid panel on the foot and a headboard similar to the single beds.

They will all be built from maple wood with just a clear coat applied. I usually don't build a prototype, but I don't want to get all the parts cut out and have to make a modification across the board, so on this job, I'll make a usable prototype. I'll make the first one to see how it all flows. If modification need to be made I'll make them.

Here is a Sketchup drawing of the single beds:



Here is the layout of one of the rooms:


For new pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. 
Or watch live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I am building a total of 17 beds for the Chi Omega Sorority house. There will be 10 single beds and 7 bunks. These bed are a different design. The regular singles will have a 80" tall headboard with just a couple shelves. They will have 23" tall drawer units on one side and doors on the other side and the foot for larger storage.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the commission, Chris. Great to know that you're keeping busy. These look like they will be nice beds for the student. Be sure to post the finished products.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I am building a total of 17 beds for the Chi Omega Sorority house. There will be 10 single beds and 7 bunks. These bed are a different design. The regular singles will have a 80" tall headboard with just a couple shelves. They will have 23" tall drawer units on one side and doors on the other side and the foot for larger storage.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Looks like a nice job. Post finished pictures.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Prototype 1*

Like I said in the last blog, I don't usually make prototypes. But since there will be so many, I wanted to work out as many unforeseen details as I could. I did finish up the first one of the three styles. This is the largest group with 10 beds.

After building this first one, I only found a couple thing I wanted to change. First I inset the drawers under the platform about 2" on each side. After getting it set up, I feel it would look better with only a ¾" inset of the drawers. This would keep the drawer frame against the verticals on the head board. Also the hardwood caps on the verticals have a routered edge. I think I want to do a smaller round-over or just break the edges over. The radius was too large and didn't look right making the transaction to the square vertical. Luckily they are doweled on there and dry-fitted.

Here is the raw video of the headboard being built:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/1625719

Here is some pictures of what I have so far:



Next I'll be working on the two styles of bunk beds. Originally all seven would be the same, but I found a conflict with the size and called the customer and okayed a change.

One of the bunks will have a headboard like the single bed, to keep with the style. The other will be a bookcase design. They will share the same style of footboard which will be just a plywood panel capped with maple hardwood.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. Watch Live:

http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Prototype 1*
> 
> Like I said in the last blog, I don't usually make prototypes. But since there will be so many, I wanted to work out as many unforeseen details as I could. I did finish up the first one of the three styles. This is the largest group with 10 beds.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, good storage design and adaptable for student needs.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Prototype 1*
> 
> Like I said in the last blog, I don't usually make prototypes. But since there will be so many, I wanted to work out as many unforeseen details as I could. I did finish up the first one of the three styles. This is the largest group with 10 beds.
> 
> ...


A really cool project and it looks like you have your prototype zeroed in. Dang you do good work!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Prototype 1*
> 
> Like I said in the last blog, I don't usually make prototypes. But since there will be so many, I wanted to work out as many unforeseen details as I could. I did finish up the first one of the three styles. This is the largest group with 10 beds.
> 
> ...


Good start to the project. Looking forward to the rest of the story.


----------



## galuh (Jun 10, 2009)

wwbeds said:


> *Prototype 1*
> 
> Like I said in the last blog, I don't usually make prototypes. But since there will be so many, I wanted to work out as many unforeseen details as I could. I did finish up the first one of the three styles. This is the largest group with 10 beds.
> 
> ...


A good job, can I get info about the project belong to you, Chris?
http://www.ourhome-interior.com/bunk-beds/


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bunk Prototypes*

Here are the two designs for the bunk beds. I'll eventually build 3 of one style and 4 of the other. The first on has a headboard similar to the single prototype that I built. The only difference is there is no fixed shelf at the top. I made it adjustable because of headroom. I also put an adjustable shelf at the bottom also. 


The second one is a bookcase design. I tried to keep the same style. I lowered the height of the headboard and built a couple bookcases for each level. The reason all 7 bunks couldn't be this design is because of space. This added 9" to the length.


The footboard is a plywood panel with a maple cap on the top. The cap is attached with dowels. This footboard and bracket placement can be used on both styles of bunk beds.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Bunk Prototypes*
> 
> Here are the two designs for the bunk beds. I'll eventually build 3 of one style and 4 of the other. The first on has a headboard similar to the single prototype that I built. The only difference is there is no fixed shelf at the top. I made it adjustable because of headroom. I also put an adjustable shelf at the bottom also.
> 
> ...


For most of the day, I'll take a break from this project. I have a huge kings size murphy bed w/bookcases due in a couple days.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Bunk Prototypes*
> 
> Here are the two designs for the bunk beds. I'll eventually build 3 of one style and 4 of the other. The first on has a headboard similar to the single prototype that I built. The only difference is there is no fixed shelf at the top. I made it adjustable because of headroom. I also put an adjustable shelf at the bottom also.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are doing great Chris! ...and thank you for sharing all your projects and progress!


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cutting, Cutting, And More Cutting*

Started cutting out the parts to the 9 additional single beds only and WOW that is a lot of cutting. I figured 522 pieces (58 each). The drawer have the most at 423 (47 each). I didn't just cut and rip them, some had to be edge banded and then comes the sanded.

I got 2 days to work. I will be going to Church camp for a week. I'd like to have the headboards built and the drawer units ready to assemble before I leave. The week I'm gone, hopefully my crew can get the drawer units built, drawer fronts and drawer boxes made, platforms assembled, and everything sprayed.

I wonder if I'll have internet connection at camp. Then I can keep an eye on the progress. Don't count on it the camera is always conveniently pointed in the wrong direction on my days off.

*Here is the never ending banding video:*
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/1640775

*Here are some pictures:*




For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Back from Camp*

I am back from camp and ready to see what was completed. I left with most parts cut out and at least on example of the part that were to be built.

I save a copy of my notes online so that I could give instructions from camp if needed. Click on the pictures to see all them. (Good luck with deciphering them).


Did have as much done as I would have liked to but that is what I expected. Nothing got totally completed, there was a lot of skipping around.

Here are some pictures:






For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Back from Camp*
> 
> I am back from camp and ready to see what was completed. I left with most parts cut out and at least on example of the part that were to be built.
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Singles Finished*

I now have the singles finish up. You can see the final post at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18514 .

Here is the drawing and finished product:
 


The only thing I changed was the two doors into just one big one. The two smaller doors looked too small for the size of the opening.

Now I will be working on the two styles of bunk beds. Before I left two weeks ago, I made the prototypes and cut out the parts. While I was gone. I had my crew prep and sand everything for me. Hopefully things will be moving quickly the next few days. Today I will be in the shop alone, which is good. I should make good progress and have some parts to finish tomorrow when everyone else comes in.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Installed*

This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.

The whole goal in this large room was to reduce the crowded look and still sleep 16 people. With the added drawers under the bed, we were able to eliminate the large dressers. With the other room we took care of 24 girls. There is a total of 85 in the entire house. We are in talks to slowly replace the others too.

I did already posted the completed project of the three styles:
 


Here is the Before and after pictures:
Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/12421


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Installed*
> 
> This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.
> 
> ...


Your beds made a really big difference in floor space and they look great! Has anyone ever made a Murphy bunk bed? ...you could!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Installed*
> 
> This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.
> 
> ...


More great beds well done


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Installed*
> 
> This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.
> 
> ...


The greatest part of a project. Install and pay day! They really look nice all set up. A lot more storage in the same amount of space. Nice work as always. When we did whole dorms at the universities we would install furniture in hundreds of rooms in one order. Each room had two loaf beds, two wardrobes, two desks, two bookcases, two mobile files and two chairs. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Installed*
> 
> This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.
> 
> ...


On the murphy bed bunk bed. There is a company making a bunk bed usuing the same style I use. The only thing I can't figure out is how the top bunk is supported. There is no leg. I assume the back hit a stop/support bar in the back.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Installed*
> 
> This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.
> 
> ...


Whoa! I can just imagine a mega family with a small house and that style of bed… Are you thinking about trying such an adventure? ...the bed not the mega family ; )


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Installed*
> 
> This is the installation of the 17 beds in the Chi Omega house. These were installed in the third floor attic rooms. It all went fairly smooth. Everything fit together like it was suppose to, nothing got damaged on the way there, and we made good time, considering total travel time was 6 hours up there an back. We installed them in 5 hours with 5 people. We did have one problem, contractor wasn't finished with the smaller room that was to house the 4 bookcase bunk beds. We assembled them outside and located the ladders, disassembled them and put them in a room next door.
> 
> ...


Mega family…no! Two is enough. I am planning on putting it on my site. I want to make a dorm section to push both these and a murphy bed design I'm developing. Market toward schools, firehouses, and places like that.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Completion Round two*

I wanted to post about finishing the largest single project I've done to date. I haven't posted any many updates on the progress. When I was putting a title to this block, I noticed I already had a series Chi Omega Dorm Room. This was the last biggest project that I built 2 years ago. So the 7 post before this one is the build for that job and not the new one, but the beds are the same, just more of them this time.

Two years ago I had 10 singles and 7 bunk beds for a total of 17 beds. This go around we did 31 singles 9 bunk beds and added a new daybeds style (13 of those). That is 53 beds. We started on them about 4 weeks ago and have been working 75-80 hours/week. We got them finished two days ahead of schedule and had them loaded by last Thursday for a delivery and install Saturday. The install was finished Sunday around 10:00 am.

Dorm Bunks

Here is an example of how each task we repeated over and over. Drilling 704 pocket holes in 14 1/2 minutes. That is one every 1.23 seconds. This is for 44 drawer units under beds for Chi Omega
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf

*More Raw Video*
Chi Omega Platform
Chi Omega Sanding
Pocket Hole Marathon
Chi Omega Drawers

*Building pictures*





For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf

Free video chat by Ustream


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

wwbeds said:


> *Completion Round two*
> 
> I wanted to post about finishing the largest single project I've done to date. I haven't posted any many updates on the progress. When I was putting a title to this block, I noticed I already had a series Chi Omega Dorm Room. This was the last biggest project that I built 2 years ago. So the 7 post before this one is the build for that job and not the new one, but the beds are the same, just more of them this time.
> 
> ...


After four years in the fraternity house, this is the closest I ever got to a Chi O dorm room. Fantastic project for a great group of ladies.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Completion Round two*
> 
> I wanted to post about finishing the largest single project I've done to date. I haven't posted any many updates on the progress. When I was putting a title to this block, I noticed I already had a series Chi Omega Dorm Room. This was the last biggest project that I built 2 years ago. So the 7 post before this one is the build for that job and not the new one, but the beds are the same, just more of them this time.
> 
> ...


The two guys installing slept there instead of getting a hotel. It was empty of course, summer break.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *Completion Round two*
> 
> I wanted to post about finishing the largest single project I've done to date. I haven't posted any many updates on the progress. When I was putting a title to this block, I noticed I already had a series Chi Omega Dorm Room. This was the last biggest project that I built 2 years ago. So the 7 post before this one is the build for that job and not the new one, but the beds are the same, just more of them this time.
> 
> ...


Hey, safety glasses work better if they're over your eyes! LOL That's a regular line for me in the school shop.

check out the pocket hole video to find out what I mean!

Keep up the good work


----------

